# How to enable 3d desktop plugin in compiz(gutsy).



## abhinandh (Nov 7, 2007)

all of you would have seen the 3d-desktop plugin in beryl(if you havent its the one that raises the opened windows while the rotating cube).just figured out how to add it to ubuntu gutsy's compiz fusion.
heres the script

```
#!/bin/bash
sudo apt-get install compiz-bcop compiz-dev
sudo apt-get install build-essential libxcomposite-dev libpng12-dev libsm-dev libxrandr-dev libxdamage-dev libxinerama-dev libstartup-notification0-dev libgconf2-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev libmetacity-dev librsvg2-dev libdbus-1-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev libgnome-desktop-dev libgnome-window-settings-dev gitweb curl autoconf automake automake1.9 libtool intltool libxslt1-dev xsltproc
wget -O '3d.tar.gz' '*gitweb.opencompositing.org/?p=fusion/plugins/3d;a=snapshot;h=db3c51d6c5c0df268fc1ec29a4264ef3d21dbbb3'
tar -xvvzf '3d.tar.gz'
cd '3d'
make
sudo make install
```

note: you have to download upto 30mb.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/7716_rprnh/gutsy3dwindows2lh8.png


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for sharing m8..gonna try this out.


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 20, 2008)

Introducing the real 3D Compiz!

Wodor has hacked together an anaglyph plugin for Compiz that turns ordinary monitor into a real 3D one. The blurry image you see below is an anaglyph rendered by the plugin, you need 3D glasses or use anything transparent red (left eye) and cyan(right eye) to view the magic.click to enlarge

Click the image to view it enlarged, you should see desktop icons drop back and windows floating in air.

Although I do not think that people would be wearing funny glasses all day long to work on their PC, possibilities this plugin presents are quite exciting for gamers and everyone wanting to show off the ‘real’ 3D desktop.

The plugin is in testing/unstable/unsupported home:cyberorg git repository.

Edit: Few more images and source tarball here: *wodor.org/anaglyph/

*dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/11/01/introducing-the-real-3d-compiz/

can u give some more information on how to install plugin in cssm and where teh option is to enable plugin after install


----------

